
Madness is the rule rather than the exception - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2011/oct/02/darian-leader-psychoanalysis-madness-interview
======
zeveb
Interesting enough article, but:

> I was so horrified at the way in which [after Shipman was convicted], even
> in the world of so-called mental health, you suddenly had people coming out
> with all this quasi religious stuff. They talked about "pure evil". I
> wondered what had generated this kind of reaction, what problems there were
> in thinking about the case.

Dr. Shipman murdered _at least_ 218 patients, most of them elderly woman in
relatively good health
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harold_Shipman);](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harold_Shipman\);)
he's the most-prolific serial killer in history. I wonder what problem of
thinking there is which _doesn 't_ identify this behaviour as evil.

~~~
kafkaesq
I guess it would come down to:

"OK, what he did what horrific and terrifying. But is it really helpful to
label it with this notion of 'evil'? What does 'evil' really mean, anyway? The
past is the past and it can't be changed, after all."

Or something along those lines.

